# O'Brien's franchise



## Dec (5 Apr 2004)

I'm thinking of buying a franchise for an O'Briens sandwich bar in south Dublin. Anybody had any experience in this field? Any advice/comments would be greatly appreciated

Thanks you.


----------



## Dunners (4 May 2004)

*O'Briens franchise*

Hi Dec,

just wondering if you got any replies to this at all...??  I'm interested in doing something similar in the West and would love to find out more about people's experiences with this... have read all the "bumph" and so far it looks good, but definitely need to talk to people who have done this already.


----------



## Guinness66 (5 May 2004)

*Re: O'Briens franchise*

Hey

I would suggest that you talk to some owners to get a good insite about the business. You need to do your own research on all aspects of the business.

I have met a few owners and had a good chat as to the real world. There is one in Galway shopping center. It does well in there, try and meet with the owner to have a chat. 

Guinness66


----------



## mad4money (17 Jan 2005)

*O'briens Franchise*

Hi

I was wondering if anyone has any further advice in relation to this topic.  I am currently looking into this area.  Am very interested in getting into business and this seems like a good start - a good brand name and a growing area.  I believe the location of the franchise would be a vital componenet to the success of the business.

The start up costs seem ok (have looked up the O Brien website) but obviously this all depends on how well the business goes.  I would hope to expand the business once I get started.

I currently have a permanent, pensionable, relatively well paying job from which i could take a career break.  While I am very happy in my job, I have a drive to set up a successful business.

It would appear that this area has potential when I see from the O Briens website that many of the current franchise holders have more than one outlet.  Two brthers in Cork appear to have nine stores.

Does anybody have any useful contributions to inform me further?
I wonder what are the potential profits in this area?

All advice appreciated


----------



## Ocras (17 Jan 2005)

*Re: O'briens Franchise*

Slightly off-topic, but as it is franchise and the West that is being discussed, I notice from last weeks Galway Independent that "Cafe Mocha" have begun advertising for franchisees. Don't know anything else about them.


----------



## Pudzer (17 Jan 2005)

*Re: O'briens Franchise*

I added a post re:  several days ago but haven't had any replies. I have talked to all 7 franchisees in Ireland and the feedback I'm getting is relatively positive. 

All are happy that they made the move however several have warned me that it will take up to a year to get established.

I think the O'Brien franchise is slightly different in that I would imagine it depends to a large extent on location, location, location. 

On turnover, one of the Wine shop franchisees claimed to have had €500K last year. How this translates into profit , I dont know.

I would imagine that the profit on a sandwich is significant, you just have to shift plenty of product, or have multiple shops in different locations.

Good luck with it,

Pudzer.

_Edited by sueellen to fix link to previous post_


----------



## Ceist Beag (18 Jan 2005)

*Re: O'briens Franchise*

Dec, just wondering, why a franchise? Why not look into starting your own sandwich bar? I looked into the same idea and came to the conclusion I would be better off starting my own business. My reasons were that the initial startup costs are less, I would have more freedom to add my own ideas ... and of course the business would be my own. Obviously you would miss out on the name and the extra security that gives but at least it will be your own business. Essentially a franchise owner is only a manager of a branch for the franchise! Thats just my own opinion though!


----------



## jem (18 Jan 2005)

*Re: O'briens Franchise*

i have to agree with ceist beag, I couldn't understand why for a sandwich bar you would pay out for a franchise.Have your product and price right and I think you will sell as many without the name.


----------



## purple (20 Jan 2005)

*Re: O'briens Franchise*

my local O'Briens does a lot of corporate work (sambo's for meetings etc) and the brand name is a huge help.


----------



## ajapale (20 Jan 2005)

*Why a franchise?*

While I agree there are many disadvantages with frachising there are also some advantages:

1. You can 'serve your time' in the industry (at the end of which you will find it easier to get funding for your own businesses)
2. You can get a quicker 'start up' 
3. Risks are somewhat lower
4. Many franchises have proven, profitable systems of doing business
5. Better brand recognition and more effective advertising and support.

ajapale


----------



## mad4money (28 Jan 2005)

*O Briens Franchise*

Hi.

I wonder does anybody have any idea on how much of the turnover in ventures such as this could be retained as profit?  Are we talking about 10% + in a well run business?

I would be grateful for any advice in this area of business as I am very interested in entering this field

Any replies/advice appreciated


----------

